# A Someguy Response



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

_







Originally Posted by *DavidA* 
Just to point out that I don't 'hate' John Cage. I *do not know much about* him. I do not like what he purports to be his music as it sounds to me like a tuneless racket. And I do not hate 4'33" by considering it a clever idea but not a musical masterpiece! The fact is it isn't. I also cannot but help be amused by those people who take it seriously!

_

Just a note about meaning. The word ignorant, in common with many other words, has many meanings. One of them is "stupid."

But an earlier meaning of the word, an entirely neutral meaning, is "lacking knowledge."

And that is a thing that some of us object to, people who self identify as lacking knowledge continuing to push their unsupported opinions. 

DavidA may be amused by me. I'm embarrassed by him.

And if I get an infraction for saying that, then everyone who has said they're amused by people who take Cage's piece "seriously" should also get infractions. Fair's fair.

By the way, I consider Ravel's _Bolero to be a clever idea but not a musical masterpiece.

Ravel would agree.

And, furthermore, Bizet's Carmen has also been described as tuneless racket. Well, is it?

It is possible, and possibly desirable, to be able to distinguish individual perceptions and actual characteristics._


----------

